# Waiting



## Clerkster (6 Sep 2015)

I released 4A in May of this year and my doctor said he would be sending my file to DMedPol saying that I was medically unfit.  How long does it take for DMedPol to review this and get back to me.

Also if they are in agreement that I am med unfit, will I have priority hiring with the Public Service for jobs?

Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## Teager (6 Sep 2015)

If it comes back medically unfit get in touch with VAC. There may be other programs/benefits you may be entitled too


----------



## Mediman14 (7 Sep 2015)

Clerkster said:
			
		

> I released 4A in May of this year and my doctor said he would be sending my file to DMedPol saying that I was medically unfit.  How long does it take for DMedPol to review this and get back to me.
> 
> 
> Right now, DMed Pol is a bit behind, usually it takes 18-24 months to hear back. Do you agree with Medical Officers recommendations?


----------



## Mediman14 (7 Sep 2015)

Clerkster said:
			
		

> I released 4A in May of this year and my doctor said he would be sending my file to DMedPol saying that I was medically unfit.  How long does it take for DMedPol to review this and get back to me.






Right now, it has been taking 18-24 months to hear back


----------



## blackberet17 (9 Sep 2015)

See under "Priority Status":

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/transition/ps-hiring


----------

